# Logitech X-540 Speaker Setup



## bryan47

I cannot get my setup to play more then one speaker, the only ones that will play are the center or the right one.  I got six slots in the back for sound and cant get any combination to work correctly.

I got realtek set for 5.1 speaker.

anyone no the problem im having? im sure its something simple.


----------



## cohen

Is it a 5.1 sound card???

Have you checked the specs and the colours match up???


----------



## bryan47

The Controller is real tech high definition audio, its supose to support 5.1 but nothing I do is making it work correctly, the most I have gotten to work now is the Sub, and the Front right speaker.


----------



## cohen

bryan47 said:


> The Controller is real tech high definition audio, its supose to support 5.1 but nothing I do is making it work correctly, the most I have gotten to work now is the Sub, and the Front right speaker.



a 5.1 card should have the 3 coloured outputs, and then the colours should match up with the cables.

Make sure that the speakers match up with the colours on the back of the sub....

Make sure these are correct.


----------



## ellanky

Also make sure you have a 5.1 configuration set up applied in the Control panel > Sounds and audio devices...


And dont turn on the matrix button...


----------



## cohen

ellanky said:


> Also make sure you have a 5.1 configuration set up applied in the Control panel > Sounds and audio devices...
> 
> 
> And dont turn on the matrix button...



1. - yes he has done the 5.1

2. - You need the matrix button ON for the 5.1 to work!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I had the X-530's and bought the X-540's and plugged them in, and they all worked, I am using on board 5.1 audio.


----------



## ellanky

cohen said:


> 2. - You need the matrix button ON for the 5.1 to work!





Not if he has a 5.1/6.1/7.1 sound card

besides the matrix button only simulates a 5.1 enviroment on stereo sources


----------



## cohen

UPDATE!!!!

I just reinstalled windows, and it's doing the same as your problem, i'm updating my driver now, and seeing that will work.... they were working the other day!

Edit - Updated my driver, did nothing, so i opened my computer and resat the sound card, and it is working now, so try that.


----------



## undertow623

*how should i set them up around the room?*

i just bought these speakers for my gfs birthday. shes mostly going to be using them with her ipod instead of her computer. i set em up around the room and they sound awesome. ive got them set up kind of randomly in each corner of the room.  im just trying to figure out where to put each of the 5 speakers (left, right, center) and the sub to get the best sound out of it. any ideas? i guess what im asking is where should i put the center speaker along with the left and rights. should i put the center in the front of the room or the back?


----------

